# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  36 hours in St Martin?

## mgk5u

My parents are staying for one night in St. Martin before they leave to go on a cruise.  Where should they go for dinner?

----------


## amyb

Don’t know where they are staying but I would go to Grand Case and dine at Bistro Caraibe

----------


## andynap

I like either Spiga or Le  Pressoir in Grand Case

----------


## amyb

I have not been Grand  Case for a few years and heard Pressoir had a new team. If the Bistro Caraibe owners/brothers are still there, they do a great job..French cuisine

----------


## stbartshopper

Thibault and Amaury still run the show there Amy!

----------


## andynap

> I have not been Grand  Case for a few years and heard Pressoir had a new team. If the Bistro Caraibe owners/brothers are still there, they do a great job..French cuisine



Uh- Le Pressoir is not French? It’s one of the classiest restaurants on the island.

----------


## amyb

I had not dined there since the original owners/chef so could not say and would not say. On a one nighter to SXM we did hit Bistro Caraibe and it was as good as ever!

----------


## andynap

> I had not dined there since the original owners/chef so could not say and would not say. On a one nighter to SXM we did hit Bistro Caraibe and it was as good as ever!



Well the last time storms delayed our flight and I spent 3 days in St Martin I ate at Le Pressoir and its as good as ever and its FRENCH. And Spiga is still the best Italian resto on the island. End of story.

----------


## amyb

Delighted to hear it.

----------


## andynap

I'm sure

----------


## amyb

Always liked Spiga...Long Island roots.

----------

